# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Killing the Bees -video

## prakel

Are Government and Industry Responsible?


http://www.linktv.org/video/8123/kil...ry-responsible

----------


## Alton

Man, This is so bad with the bees. Both are responsible for this... Government make orders and companies are following just because of some money... This video is really embarrassing.

Moderator edit- to remove link

----------


## prakel

> Man, This is so bad with the bees. Both are responsible for this... Government make orders and companies are following just because of some money... This video is really embarrassing.


I think that you may be at least partly right...

----------

